# Dark Eldar Reaper



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/r/Reaper.pdf

Worth it? I can see the D3 Haywire hits being pretty cool, and 5" blasts are always nice (although the Razorwing does it a lot better), but with one Str7 shot with no damage bonus and BS4 for higher cost than a Ravager, I'm not so sure.

Midnight


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

never had a chance to test it, but haywire rules are great for glance kills.

you also have to remember that its a str 7 attack then d3 haywire rolls, so you can get the damage from the initial attack, then d3 haywire 4/6 chance to glance 1/6 chance to pen rolls


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Same as above, never had chance to test it, but I like it. I'm a haywire nut, think they are brilliant. So d3 Haywire is a beautiful thing. I'd take one. The blast is crap. But the beam is nice, the ID is nice. 

But honestly I'm not sure if the projector is worth 20 points and 3 Dark Lances.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe 2 Ravagers and this? The Reaper looks better at anti-Wave Serpent duty.

Midnight


----------

